# Young paratilapia polleni pair.



## vissersven

Hey guys, 
nice too meet u guys.
First of all, we have a 125g tank with 2 paratilapia's. including a few small plecos. ancistrus type. 3 large pieces of driftwood and a decent set of plants.

The female started laying eggs last friday and by sunday morning one of them ate them all. The couple were seemingly "happy" together. But sunday evening after the dissapearing of the eggs the male started chasing the female.

we were having a hard time seeing the destruction between male and female. And we decided to separate them. The male is now in a 55.

i find it hard to find info about these species. Do we need to check in the african area or america species. Thinking about them being more substrate breeders instead of mouthbreeders and the size of them. Mind u, ours are about 5/6 inches.

The beating seemed excessive. The female was hiding and looked stressed and scared. 
She took a few beatings. A few scratches, chopped tail and a scratched eye. but now thinking about it. We know that our cichlids get green/brown when stressed. That was not the case. they were both still intense black. We dont really want to separate them. But we felt it was needed.
This all happened last sunday. With sunday evening separating them. The female became a bit back to being more swimming openly. The male is not eating and a bit unhappy in his lonely home. Female now black and male green brown

Did we react to prematurely?
For how long do we need to keep them separated like this?
Did we do more harm than good like this?
Africans or Americans regarding info and are there good books, channels or websites about these species (we know that they are from madagascar and being african).

Greatings Sven


----------



## vissersven

Sorry, i have just een there is a submap about madagascar species. 
can i transfer this topic towards there???


----------



## vissersven

Well, we were fed up with the male trying to smash the lid of. We redecorated the tank to have extra hiding space. We have the extra tank still running, just in case.


----------



## Deeda

Hi Sven, sorry you haven't had any responses on this species yet. I have not kept them at all so hopefully someone with some experience will see your topic.


----------

